# How long does a review of Disability allowance Take



## JEON50 (27 Jan 2012)

I received yesterday a letter from SW stating that my DA Allowance would be supended. I do rehabiltive work 2 days a week, which they are aware off, I provided payslips in 2011, worked out at 60 Euro a week. They have requested my latest pay slip. My wife found a job 10 hours a week and earns about 92 a week after USC. She will finish at the end of February. We did not advise them as she was under the 100 allowed.

SW state that their records show that my wife is working and want her last payslip of 2011, and that my allowance would be suspended from the 8/02/2012, until they review the payslips. I think this very harsh! The backlog in Longford is up to 6 months. I spent 1 hour on hold on the telephone today, and gave up

I have 2 kids, Any advise would be welcome


----------



## gipimann (27 Jan 2012)

It is your responsibilty to advise the Dept of any change in circumstances, even if that change doesn't lead to a change in your entitlements.

DA section have obviously been advised that your wife has started work, and as they don't have pay details, they have requested same from you.


----------



## JEON50 (28 Jan 2012)

Hi Gipimann, with a processing time of up to 20 weeks, can I apply for any other support. I am going to CI Monday, as all our income is on a MABS Agreement, with creditors


----------



## gipimann (28 Jan 2012)

The 20 week processing time is for new applications, isn't it?  Reviews shouldn't take as long.

If you have no income, you can apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance while awaiting a decision on the review.   All income will be assessed as means for SWA, including any earnings you or your wife have.

Contact the SWA officer, usually based at your local health centre.


----------



## JEON50 (29 Jan 2012)

Many Thanks, We are ok, well under the rates.I made a mistake with my wife's part time job. Thank you for the heads up, the local SWA willbe in the town Wesnesday.The pay slips  and P60's will  be posted tomorrow.


----------



## JEON50 (28 Feb 2012)

I just want to inform the site. I received a letter from SW Longford 2 days ago, stating my DA will be paid from tomorrow. I do not owe them anything. I believe that for the intervention of a very young TD, who knows our circumstances, and also had direct access to direct telephone numbers, We would still be waiting, as that section do not take telephone calls from the public. Thanks for the advise about the CWO.it was very helpful;


----------



## JEON50 (3 Mar 2012)

I received my cheque from SW Longford Friday for allowance not paid, less CWO payments. There was no deductions. Its a lesson, let the department know immediately of any change in circumstance's


----------

